# NFS server config help



## analbeard (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I'd appreciate some help configuring NFS correctly. I'm quite new to BSD so I'm a little unsure as to how to achieve what I want to. Before I go any further, I should point out that I'm actually running kFreeBSD, but the configuration of NFS is identical to that of FreeBSD.

With that out of the way, this is my problem; I have two clients connecting, one of which works fine, and the other doesn't. To complicate the issue further, the client that doesn't work correctly is actually an iOS device, but that shouldn't be an issue in theory. If I post up my various config files could someone take a look at them and see if I'm heading in the right direction please?


```
simon@sepulveda:~$ cat /etc/rc.conf 
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -o -n 4"
nfs_reserved_port_only="NO"
rcpbind_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-n -r -o"
mountd_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
```


```
simon@sepulveda:~$ cat /etc/exports
/mnt/sepulveda.tank -alldirs -maproot=501 -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
/home/simon -alldirs -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
```


```
simon@sepulveda:~$ ps aux | grep nfsd && ps aux | grep mountd
root     84188  0.0  0.0  18700  1464 ?        S    11:31   0:00 nfsd -u -t -o -n 4
root     84187  0.0  0.0  18700  1508 ?        Ss   11:31   0:00 nfsd -u -t -o -n 4
root     84466  0.0  0.0  22912  1676 ?        Ss   12:15   0:00 mountd -o -r -n
```


```
simon@sepulveda:~$ ls -l /mnt/
total 17
drwxrwxr-- 10 simon root  16 Sep  4 18:30 sepulveda.tank
```

So I'm assuming it's something to do with the fact that the iOS device connects with the user 'mobile', and if I'm honest I'm not sure what I'm doing with the mapall/maproot switch. You can see my permissions for the directory I wish to mount in the last code box, but it doesn't work. I should probably say a lot more but my brain has turned to mush and I'm getting rather frustrated at the moment. I've tried reading the exports man page but it's going over my head, can anyone explain what I need to do in plain english? 

Many thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2012)

analbeard said:
			
		

> I should point out that I'm actually running kFreeBSD





> Debian GNU/kFreeBSD is not a FreeBSD derivative, it is a FreeBSD kernel with GNU/Linux userland. No FreeBSD developers or programmers are involved in it. Topics about Debian GNU/kFreeBSD should not be posted on the forums. These topics will be closed, and you will be pointed to the information sources that are available at Debian (see below).



[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | *Debian GNU/kFreeBSD*[/thread]


----------

